# XP-G in Surefire E2DL



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 15, 2009)

Surefire E2DL using stock driver with an XP-G R5

If the emitter was removed from the board it would focus better without the bezel needing to be unscrewed as much.

I can't wait till night to see what this sucker will do!:devil:












Outdoor Beamshot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2009)

Glad to see you've recieved them


----------



## outersquare (Oct 15, 2009)

NICE
i was wondering what to do with mine when it became dated
can't wait for S2 bins


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 15, 2009)

Hurry up night for DaFABRICATA!!!


----------



## mfrey (Oct 15, 2009)

Can we see an external view, also? Since you mentioned it, I'd like to see how unscrewed the bezel needs to be for proper focus.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 15, 2009)

mfrey said:


> Can we see an external view, also? Since you mentioned it, I'd like to see how unscrewed the bezel needs to be for proper focus.


 



As per your request....:thumbsup:

Pics added to post #1:wave:


----------



## divine (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## mfrey (Oct 15, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> As per your request....:thumbsup:
> 
> Pics added to post #1:wave:



That's not too bad of a gap at all. I could live with that. The gap might even be a nice place for a GITD o-ring. I'm definitely going to have to upgrade mine when the S2 bin comes out.

It's nice to know the stock lens works with the XP-G.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice, how is the size of the hotspot compared to the stock XR-E?

Edit: Imagine a Milky Creemator with one of these!


----------



## outersquare (Oct 16, 2009)

how much brighter than stock is it


----------



## manoloco (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice :twothumbs, i wonder if there are XP-Gs in thinner boards, would definitely be a reason to upgrade my upgraded L1 cree.

The gap is quite large, it will get dirty quick and some might go inside, im sure you are already planning to take the emitter out of the board or find a thinner one. 

The beam looks great, a bit ringy but not bad, maybe a comparison beamshot with a popular flashlight, to have a side by side reference would help.

Great to see those emitter making their way to all kinds of mods, for those using the L1 with rechargeables (not recommended for led life) this is welcome news as the XP-G will be plenty bright and supposedly will take more current than the stock XR-E


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 16, 2009)

manoloco said:


> The beam looks great, a bit ringy but not bad, maybe a comparison beamshot with a popular flashlight, to have a side by side reference would help.



Should try that XP-G R5 with a McGizmo 19mm reflector


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 16, 2009)

RyanA said:


> Nice, how is the size of the hotspot compared to the stock XR-E?


 
Its bigger. Its definately a bright one, but I do prefer the tint and beamshape of the Q3-5A I had in there before. I figure I'll use it for a few days to see if it grows on me...if not I'll swap it back.





outersquare said:


> how much brighter than stock is it


 
I don't have a stock E2DL to compare it to. The above answer is the best I can do.




nanotech17 said:


> Should try that XP-G R5 with a McGizmo 19mm reflector


 

I did, just for you!
I think the reflector needs to be modded to make it work. I could get a nice tight hot-spot but it wasn't very bright.






I was able to use it last night. It was raining out so I didn't have as much time as I would have liked but it is bright. I will get some outdoor beamshots tonight as it should be clear with no rain.:thumbsup:
When fucused for the tightest hot-spot, it is very bright but not as tight of a beam as with the XR-E.


----------



## RyanA (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm thinking XP-G S2 Creemators! Man you've been busy with the XP-G's though.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 16, 2009)

Outdoors beamshots??


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 16, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Outdoors beamshots??


 



As per your request my friend..:thumbsup:

Outdoor beamshot added to post #1


----------



## DimeRazorback (Oct 16, 2009)

I like! 

Thanks for the beamshot! :twothumbs

Now you need a stock E2DL for comparison!

:naughty:


----------



## nanotech17 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice beamshot very bright and huge hotspot.


----------



## bigchelis (Oct 19, 2009)

Defabrica,

The which offers more throw; The E2DL XP-G with Tir Optic vs. Any of your other XR-E R2/Q5 Tir optic?

I am having Milky build me right now a L1 with XR-E R2, but I want the most throw. I already know the XP-G will not throw better, but figured with 300 OTF and the Tir optic it might. :candle:

I did see you mentioned the hot spot is bigger and brighter, but in the past I had a couple Diamond Dragon modules in P60(1.4A) format and D size Mag builds and the hot spots were the tiniest I have ever seen, but throw they did not have; just a perfect artifact free beam.



Thanks,
bigC


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 19, 2009)

bigchelis,

I don't have 2 to compare side by side, but the E2DL with the XR-E does have a tighter beam.
That said, when using the XP-G in the E2DL with TIR optic it still throws VERY well but the beam is not quite as tight and there are a lot of lumens thrown out the front.

After seeing what the XP-G does with the McR20S reflector in an Aleph II head running at 1000mA, I decided to re-install the XR-E Q3-5A in the E2DL for more throw. I have a lot of lights with lotsa lumens, but not many that throw super far like the E2DL with XR-E.

I also only had 2 XP-G's to play with until more come my way, so I know I can always swap the XR-E for an XP-G in the future.

I'd say its a tough decision...the XP-G in the E2DL is really nice with the balance of throw, lumens, and spill, but the XR-E does has superior throw.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 20, 2009)

Good job! :twothumbs

Glad to see you are still on top of the game when new emitters get released!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Will!!...You are still the Master though..:bow::wave:

When I heard about the XP-G's I thought they'de be pretty cool and put off doing more mods till these were released.

I've yet to even see and SST-50 or 90!!

Can't wait to see what the future brings in LED technology..:devil:
It just keeps getting better!!:huh:
Good time to be a flashaholic!


----------



## manoloco (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if the thin pcbs from the shoppe would work with an XP-G?

would be great for surefire mods.


----------



## kosPap (Oct 21, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> bigchelis,
> 
> I don't have 2 to compare side by side, but the E2DL with the XR-E does have a tighter beam.
> That said, when using the XP-G in the E2DL with TIR optic it still throws VERY well but the beam is not quite as tight and there are a lot of lumens thrown out the front.......
> snip snip.....


 
well couldn't that be an advantage? I mean there are people nagging abouut the too-focused beam of the E2DL...that will improved things...

Now we need beamshots....A standard E2DL, a modded one, a Malkoff XP-G when he makes one and maybe a Derrelight Q5 at 1.2A to almost catch up with the XP-G????


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 21, 2009)

kosPap said:


> well couldn't that be an advantage? I mean there are people nagging abouut the too-focused beam of the E2DL...that will improved things...
> 
> Now we need beamshots....A standard E2DL, a modded one, a Malkoff XP-G when he makes one and maybe a Derrelight Q5 at 1.2A to almost catch up with the XP-G????


 



kosPap,

Yes indeed it could be an advantage to those that don't like the very narrow beam of the E2DL.
It's not bad in any way, I just (personally) don't have many lights with tight beams that throw super far. 

I do remember the camera setting from the beamshots in this thread and now that the E2DL is sporting a Q3- 5A again, I will take more beamshots tonight and update the 1st post to compare the XP-G vs. Q3-5A to show the difference.
It would be sweet to get a foggy night where the beam profile would actually be visible to help understand this better.

I have nothing bad to say about the XP-G in the E2DL and ultimatly it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Gotta bump this thread. I just ordered a new E2DL that should be here Saturday.... From my previous experience the McR20S was too short to work in an E2DL - it wouldn't reach the emitter. But with that set up, it should work perfectly. Is that why you are searching for a McR-20S reflector?:devil:

I gotta know cuz I'm chomping at the bit to do mine if thats' true. I have a McR20S but its smudged and hazy.... hmmmmm..... I'm hoping my E2DL is the same as the new 200 lumen versions - they said its the previous packaging but it SHOULD be the same as the "new" ones. Either way, they are both probably driven at the same current draw so with an XPG in there it wouldn't matter which one I had. 

The last time I opened up an E2DL I didn't see any wires to the emitter board. How do you get the emitter board out? If you do this again could you post a tutorial for us dummies?:thinking: No special effort, just incase you are going to be doing it again....


----------



## mfrey (Nov 12, 2009)

Surefire runs the LED +/– wires from the board through the heatsink and then through the PCB. They then snip them nearly flush with a small portion bent over the PCB to offer some small degree of mechanical restraint (I speculate).

I find it easiest and cleanest to simply pull the board/battery contact unit away from the heatsink once the rear portion of the head is unscrewed and then snip the leads. Then it is simply a matter of desoldering the old leads and soldering new ones. Surefire uses pre-bent, pre-cut solid core which is tough to cleanly reuse. DeFabricata did a better job with the original wire in his example than I could have.

Here is one I recently did. The longer leads allow easier manipulation and soldering to the new MCPCB. I bead blasted the emitter recess to add some reflectivity if used in "mule" mode with the bezel removed.



 



I trimmed 0.045" from the back of the MCPCB on my mill to get the head to focus without a gap. Even then, the stock optic seems to like a little distance from the emitter to focus properly, hence the still-present but smaller gap.



 



And finally the beam profile (underexposed). The beam is very smooth for that produced by an optic. I like the profile much better than the original for general or tactical use, a bigger hotspot with more spill. As others have noted, it does still throw well with the XP-G but not as well as with the XR-E.


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 13, 2009)

Excellent work! Now we just have to find a reflector that fits in there and will let it screw back down properly...


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 13, 2009)

I would also like to find out if the XP-Gs' are more efficient than the XR-Es' and if it would give better runtime or flatter output....


----------

